

Pdf-tools: Emacs support library for PDF files - akakievich
https://github.com/politza/pdf-tools

======
p4bl0
If SyncTeX really works out-of-the-box, that would make Emacs an even more
powerful LaTeX IDE than it already is!

Right now I use it with Evince and SynTeX works forward (I can jump to the
position in the PDF in Evince where my cursor is in Emacs) but not backward (I
can't jump in Emacs to the LaTeX source corresponding to where I am in the PDF
in Evince). I never managed to get it to work.

------
mapcar
The syncing with LaTeX sounds nice. What's imagemagick for? If you can copy
text I guess it doesn't convert to png like emacs does now?

------
cbsmith
Interesting. A very different kind of tool than doc-view.

------
1hackaday
Interesting! Are there screenshots available?

~~~
agumonkey
/u/tuhdo made a gif screencast
[http://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/2ixp7m/pdf_tools/cl6n...](http://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/2ixp7m/pdf_tools/cl6n3v8)

other comments may be useful to build
[http://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/2ixp7m/pdf_tools/](http://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/2ixp7m/pdf_tools/)

